# I dont remember all the Ads



## GerryWA (Dec 17, 2021)

Logged on this evening and all kinds of ads are displaying.  This has never happened to me before here.  Has there been a change? Are others experiencing the same thing?


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 17, 2021)

GerryWA said:


> Logged on this evening and all kinds of ads are displaying.  This has never happened to me before here.  Has there been a change? Are others experiencing the same thing?


Guests on the BBS will see ads, TUG Members won't.


----------



## TUGBrian (Dec 18, 2021)

Why has this site turned into one big ad! Once again sold out for the money!
					

Site has turned into one big ad.




					tugbbs.com


----------

